# A good haircut



## glynyates (Jun 5, 2011)

Folks

Is there anywhere in Dubai that gives a decent haircut for blokes - I'm talking about the same standards as Tony&Guy or Headmasters etc in the UK with decent trained hairdressers.

Been here a few weeks now, the head is getting bushy, but I don't fancy handing it over to the type of salons I've seen so far.

Let me know

Thanks


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a Tony and Guys in the Emirates towers (the hotel one) where I get my trimming done.


----------



## peterbredde (Aug 22, 2011)

I doubt you'll like this suggestion, but here goes. When I first arrived here I needed a haircut. My mate took me to Al Karama to look around one night and I noticed there were about 1 million indian barber shops, so I thought 'sod it' and tried one. Best haircut I've ever had. Even my missus keeps commenting on it. And it only costs 15AED and you get a little head and back massage - awesome. I go back to the same shop once a month. No idea what it's called or what street etc. I am never spending lots on a haircut again. Ever.

ps - please take this with a pinch of salt as my hair has never really been typical salon fodder anyway


----------



## ilovechocolates (Aug 17, 2011)

glynyates said:


> Folks
> 
> Is there anywhere in Dubai that gives a decent haircut for blokes - I'm talking about the same standards as Tony&Guy or Headmasters etc in the UK with decent trained hairdressers.
> 
> ...


There's Julian Hairdressing in JBR.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

peterbredde said:


> I doubt you'll like this suggestion, but here goes. When I first arrived here I needed a haircut. My mate took me to Al Karama to look around one night and I noticed there were about 1 million indian barber shops, so I thought 'sod it' and tried one. Best haircut I've ever had. Even my missus keeps commenting on it. And it only costs 15AED and you get a little head and back massage - awesome. I go back to the same shop once a month. No idea what it's called or what street etc. I am never spending lots on a haircut again. Ever.
> 
> ps - please take this with a pinch of salt as my hair has never really been typical salon fodder anyway


Directions please


----------



## peterbredde (Aug 22, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> Directions please


Easy. Head down Za'abeel road til you see the first sign to turn left into Al Karama just after you pass Emirates post. Turn into the main drag through Al Karama here. Then take first right. The barbers is about 80m or so down this road on your right hand side. It's got red signage above it. There is a little cafe with a red sign just a couple of doors down.


----------

